# "Ooops I got my pay and spent it on make up again" Haul



## geeko (Dec 25, 2012)

Bought these all on saturday when i just received my pay and I'm goin on a no buy till end of january. Gonna skip MAC apres chic.





  	Nars Amour blush
  	Nars Angelika blush
  	Nars Gina blush
  	Tom ford #3 blush





  	Nars South pacific e/s duo
  	Nars jolie poupee e/s duo
  	Nars Habanera e/s duo
  	Tom Ford burnished amber quad





  	From YSL:
  	Le Teint touche elcat liquid foundation BR30
  	Mascara volume effet Faux cils
  	Pure chromatics eye quad #12
  	Artic night eye quad
  	5 color harmony eye quad  #4
  	Forever youth lierator moisturising creme

  	I'm done hauling for this mth and will be banning myself from make up till end of january XD... so i'm gonna skip MAC apres chic! XD All these cost me quite a bomb


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2012)

That Tom Ford blush looks amazing!!!! Great haul! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 25, 2012)

I love South pacific duo, I have some of your haul too. Arctic night is really great, it's a very good choice indeed. Nars blushes too ( Amour is matte but easy to build up and wear, Angelika is delicate ), Jolie Poupée and Habanera are pretty. I would say it's a great haul, easily wearable and high end, I don't think Après Chic is so good after all ( I mean for your wallet and in general ! ) so no regrets you chose very good makeup products !
  	And yes I really love South Pacific, I'll order it one day !


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Dec 27, 2012)

Great haul!


----------



## kimbunney (Dec 27, 2012)

This title is like the story of my life. Sometimes I feel like Carrie Bradshaw and her obession with shoes. hahaha great haul!!


----------



## Jenrbelt (Dec 27, 2012)

Lucky girl! That is one awesome haul! Love it! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 28, 2012)

Great haul, love your choices! Enjoy...


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 4, 2013)

Amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## dolfigirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Omg amazing like the YSL.


----------



## katruiz (Feb 10, 2013)

Great haul! Having blush envy!!


----------

